# Nüans farkı



## ameana7

ukuca said:


> İkisi de kullanılabilir, "güzelliğinle" ya da "güzelliğine". Ufak bir *nüans farkı* var ancak yanlış değil. Bu da çevirinin ve Türkçe'nin zenginliği işte...


 

Ukuca, ukalalık yapmak istemem ama "nüans farkı" anlatım bozukluğu değil mi?

Mod notu: Bu konudaki ilk 6 mesaj, başka bir konudan taşınmıştır.


----------



## Honour

ameana7 said:


> Ukuca, ukalalık yapmak istemem ama "nüans farkı" anlatım bozukluğu değil mi?


 
*Ufak nüans farkı* olarak ele alırsak biraz daha ileri götürebiliriz.
Nüans: küçük fark.
Sanıyorum konu dışına çıktım bu arada. Kusura bakmayın.


----------



## ukuca

ameana7 said:


> Ukuca, ukalalık yapmak istemem ama "nüans farkı" anlatım bozukluğu değil mi?


 
yalnız "nüans farkı" demek anlatım bozukluğuna yol açmayabilir, wordreference forumlarında veya google'da "nuance differente", "different nuance" diye de aratabilirsiniz, farkedeceksiniz ki kimi örnekleri salt "fark" sözcüğü karşılamayacak. Ayrıca; ekşi sözlükten alıntı yaparsak, ortada (örneğin) 4 olgu olmasi ve bunlarin ikisi arasindaki farkın diger ikisi arasindaki farktan farkli olmasi durumunu ifade edebilir rahatlikla. Bu farkın büyüklüğünden bahsedersek "ufak nüans farkı" da diyebilririz.



Honour said:


> *Ufak nüans farkı* olarak ele alırsak biraz daha ileri götürebiliriz.
> Nüans: küçük fark.


 
Yukarıda söylediğim, benim verdiğim örneğe doğrudan tekabül etmiyor elbette. "ufak"; işte bu noktada haklısın


----------



## orhan

ukuca said:


> yalnız "nüans farkı" demek anlatım bozukluğuna yol açmayabilir, wordreference forumlarında veya google'da "nuance differente", "different nuance" diye de aratabilirsiniz, farkedeceksiniz ki kimi örnekleri salt "fark" sözcüğü karşılamayacak. Ayrıca; ekşi sözlükten alıntı yaparsak, ortada (örneğin) 4 olgu olmasi ve bunlarin ikisi arasindaki farkın diger ikisi arasindaki farktan farkli olmasi durumunu ifade edebilir rahatlikla. Bu farkın büyüklüğünden bahsedersek "ufak nüans farkı" da diyebilririz.
> 
> 
> 
> Yukarıda söylediğim, benim verdiğim örneğe doğrudan tekabül etmiyor elbette. "ufak"; işte bu noktada haklısın


 
ukuca bu konuları iyi biliyor. Anlatımda ve özellikle çeviride "nüans farkı" ifadesi kullanılır ve çok önemlidir. Anlatım farkı inceliği demek oluyor ki bu hep olur.


----------



## Honour

ukuca said:


> yalnız "nüans farkı" demek anlatım bozukluğuna yol açmayabilir, wordreference forumlarında veya google'da "nuance differente", "different nuance" diye de aratabilirsiniz, farkedeceksiniz ki kimi örnekleri salt "fark" sözcüğü karşılamayacak. Ayrıca; ekşi sözlükten alıntı yaparsak, ortada (örneğin) 4 olgu olmasi ve bunlarin ikisi arasindaki farkın diger ikisi arasindaki farktan farkli olmasi durumunu ifade edebilir rahatlikla. Bu farkın büyüklüğünden bahsedersek "ufak nüans farkı" da diyebilririz.
> 
> 
> 
> Yukarıda söylediğim, benim verdiğim örneğe doğrudan tekabül etmiyor elbette. "ufak"; işte bu noktada haklısın


 
Hımm, bir okuyayım en iyisi tekrardan ben. Teşekkürler bilgiler için.


----------



## avok

orhan said:


> Anlatımda ve özellikle çeviride "nüans farkı" ifadesi kullanılır ve çok önemlidir. Anlatım farkı inceliği demek oluyor ki bu hep olur.


 
Emin misin ? Ben de nüans farkının anlatım bozukluğu olduğunu sanıyordum. Belki, diğer forumların birinde sorabiliriz, herkes ne düşünüyor diye.


----------



## Gencebay

şahsen ben de onun bir anlatım bozukluğu olduğunu düşünüyorum zaten ''nüans'' içinde  ''fark'' kelimesini barıdırıyor yani gereksiz kelime kullanımı


----------



## ameana7

TDK' ya göre, nüans:*1 .  *   İnce ayrım, ayırtı, çalar:
_       "Ellerini ve kollarını hiç kullanmaya lüzum duymadan nüanslarını sesiyle vererek oynadı."- _H. Taner.*2 .  *   Anlam inceliği.
"İnce ayrım farkı"... Bence de anlatım bozukluğu.


----------



## orhan

avok said:


> Emin misin ? Ben de nüans farkının anlatım bozukluğu olduğunu sanıyordum. Belki, diğer forumların birinde sorabiliriz, herkes ne düşünüyor diye.


 

Katiyen. Anlatım bozukluğu nüans farkı olamaz. Burada ayrıntı inceliği kasdediliyor.
Biz edebiyatla uğraşanlar, tercüme yapanlar nüans farkı sözünü çok kullanırız, o sebepten eminim. Başka yere sormanıza gerek yok .

İki aynı renk farkı için de öyle değil mi? Aradaki fark bir çeşit nüans farkıdır.
İnce bir farklılık, ayrım demek oluyor.


----------



## ameana7

orhan said:


> Katiyen. Anlatım bozukluğu nüans farkı olamaz. Burada ayrıntı inceliği kasdediliyor.
> Biz edebiyatla uğraşanlar, tercüme yapanlar nüans farkı sözünü çok kullanırız, o sebepten eminim. Başka yere sormanıza gerek yok .
> 
> İki aynı renk farkı için de öyle değil mi? Aradaki fark bir çeşit nüans farkıdır.
> İnce bir farklılık, ayrım demek oluyor.


 


İşte mesele de buradan kaynaklanıyor bence. Yine TDK'den:

"Fark:
Bir kimse veya nesnenin bir başkasıyla karıştırılmamasını sağlayan ayrılık, benzer şeyleri birbirinden ayıran özellik, başkalık, ayrım, nüans:
_"Aralarında sekiz, on yaş fark bulunmasına rağmen, iki akran gibiydiler."- _R. N. Güntekin."

Ayrım, fark, nüans için aynı tanımı veriyor. Bu durumda, "nüans farkı", "ince ayrım ayrımı" ya da "fark farkı" anlamına çıkıyor.


----------



## orhan

ameana7 said:


> İşte mesele de buradan kaynaklanıyor bence. Yine TDK'den:
> 
> "Fark:
> Bir kimse veya nesnenin bir başkasıyla karıştırılmamasını sağlayan ayrılık, benzer şeyleri birbirinden ayıran özellik, başkalık, ayrım, nüans:
> _"Aralarında sekiz, on yaş fark bulunmasına rağmen, iki akran gibiydiler."- _R. N. Güntekin."
> 
> Ayrım, fark, nüans için aynı tanımı veriyor. Bu durumda, "nüans farkı", "ince ayrım ayrımı" ya da "fark farkı" anlamına çıkıyor.


 
Her fark nüans farkı değildir. Nüans farkı birbirine çok benzer şeyler arasındaki belli bir durumdaki ufak bir farktır.
Nüans farkı sözünü siz iyi kurulmamış bir sözcük birliği olarak görebilirsiniz. Ufak bir nüans var aralarında demek belki sizin itiraz ettiğiniz hususta gerekirdi. Ama nüans farkı diye kullanılmakta.
Cümleye bakalım:

I've been struck by your beauty since I saw you for the first time, and your happiness made me smile even when I was sick.
"Güzelliğinle çarpıldım" diyor. Tercüme edenlerde "güzelliğin beni vurdu" demişler. "güzelliğine vuruldum" diyerek bir nüans farkı olacak ama böyle de denilebilir diyorlar.
"Sen ilk gördüğümden beri fevkaladesin" dese bu farktır ama"seni ilk gördüğünden beri güzelliğinle çarpıldım, güzelliğine vuruldum, güzelliğine hayran kaldım, güzelliğinden çok hoşlandım, ...denberi güzelliğine aşığım, güzelliğinin bende bıraktığı olumlu etkiden kurtulamadım,güzelliğini unutamıyorum" deyince bunlar arasında ufak farklar var, ince, küçük ve benzer farklar, bu sebepten buna nüans farkı deniyor.
Belki "nüans" dense daha doğru olurdu; fransızcasına benzerdi. Bunu ben de zananında yadırgamıştım. Ama türkçede kullanılış şekli böyle. Ben bunu ilk kez fransız filolojisine girdiğimde metin açıklaması dersinde hocamdan duydum ve o zamandan beri hem duyarım, hem de kullanırım. Onun için emin konuştum.
Örnekteki yaş farkı nüans farkı olamaz. Nüans zaten renklerde açıklık koyuluk derecesi demektir, küçük fark demektir, derece ayrımı demektir.
O çeviride "fevkaladesin" deseydi işte o zaman "çeviri bozukluğu" olurdu.


----------



## ameana7

Bu ayrıntılı açıklama için teşekkürler Orhan. Ben yine de sadece "nüans" kelimesinin, belirtmek istediğin ayrımı ortaya koyduğunu düşünüyorum ve bu şekilde kullanmayı tercih ediyorum. Bu konuyu TDK' ye sordum, umarım bir cevap verirler, ben de burada belirtirim.


----------



## orhan

"nüans> ince ayrım" olunca, nüans farkı ince bir ayrım farklılığı anlamında kullanılıyor olabilir.


----------



## ((((((((((ASLAN))))))))))

Selam...

*"Nüans farkı" *veya *"nüans" *aynı şeydir.

Bazı kimseler *"nüans farkı*" çok büyük yanlıştır der, bence abartıyorlar.

Bana göre, bu bir *GALAT-I MEŞHURDUR(Dilde yapılan yanlış fakat yaygınlaşmış söz).

* Eskiler(atalarımız) buna benzer konularda şöyle der:*

"Galat-ı meşhur lügat-i fasihten evladır."*(Yanlış fakat *yaygınlaşmış  sözler*(*nüans farkı* gibi...) *doğru sözlere tercih edilmelidir*).

Vesselam....


----------

